# Massey 135 Won't start...Pressure in fuel filter



## msquared100 (Aug 5, 2017)

My 135 (1967) usually never gives me any trouble but its not starting today. It turns over but it wont start. It's definitely a fuel issue. I removed the air filter and gave it a quick shot of either an it turned right over. It has a new air filter. I loosened the drain on the bottom of the fuel filter bowl and it seemed to be under pressure. Fuel shot out. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy msquared100. welcome to the tractor forum.

May be that you have air in the fuel system. Try bleeding it all the way from the filter to the injectors.


----------



## msquared100 (Aug 5, 2017)

Is this the correct forum for this post? Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yes, this is the correct forum for your post. Have you tried bleeding air out of the fuel/injection system? Does your tractor have a fuel/lift pump?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Was the fuel tank empty (or very low on fuel) when you tried to start it? Are you getting fuel to the injectors? Is the kill rod moving the shaft on the injection pump?


----------



## Ken1945 (Nov 12, 2016)

If the tank wasn't empty or real low where it might pump air if being used, you may have a loose fuel delivery line connection. That would allow air to be introduced into the system. I've even seen some of the older tractors develop pin holes in the lines. One minute running fine next runs poorly or won't run at all. That happened to my MF253 turbo. Also if you disconnect the supply line at the last filter in the system, mine had two filters, a pre-injector pump filter and then a pre-injector filter. I loosened the pre-injector supply line and rotated it for about 20 seconds at a time, only had to do that 4 times and she was pumping fuel. I didn't need to bleed the injectors, because it started right up after that. I know it's hard on starters and batteries, but I don't like either or drops of gas in the air intake. I've seen what that can do to diesel engines. I'd rather buy a starter or battery or both over having to replace an engine or rebuild one.

And... To bleed the Massey fuel systems you'll need to loosen all the injector lines at the injectors.

Hope this helps some. Ken


----------

